

Facebook's "Problem" - arnorhs
http://arnorhs.com/2011/10/16/facebooks-problem/

======
aberkowitz
Last month facebook announced, and subsequently enacted a significant
reduction in emails sent to their users:

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/20/facebook-s>

------
ajg1977
Summary - "Facebook need to keep everything simple, while allowing things to
be customized. While regularly adding new features".

In my experience, having things regularly moved around or changed to work in
different ways is far more frustrating for non-techie users than being unable
to turn off email notifications.

